# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  empezar con bolas de esponja

## rodrigo00

Buenas, estoy pensando en comprarme un libro de magia con esponjas como por ejemplo estos que hacéis el resumen: http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?p=65245#65245
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?p=66169#66169
Pero no se por cual comenzar, ¿Cuá me recomendais? Y otra cosa para trabajar con esponjas, vale cualquier esponja que se describa en el libro y que se pueda adquirir en cualquier supermercado o se necesitan esponjas específicas trucadas que hay que adquirir en tiendas de magia?
Muchas gracias.

----------


## Ella

sobre con cual libro empezar utiliza el buscador que hay un muchos post sobre eso

las bolas de esponja que se venden en las tiendas de magia no son del mismo material que las que se suelen encontrar en las tiendas, estas por lo general se comprimen menos.

tambien hay un post sobre el tamaño de las bolas de esponja idoneo.

----------

